
Concepts Behind Association Rule Mining - Nisha10
http://www.techleer.com/articles/238-concepts-behind-association-rule-mining/
======
kwillets
>To achieve more efficient results we need to reduce the itemset and for this
we apply Apriori algorithm whose principle states that if an itemset is
infrequent, then all its subsets must also be infrequent.

Sorry, no.

